# Se detiene el destello-­caída



## Trance?mmm...later

Hola,

No consiguo traducir la parte en negrita (de una pieza de teatro argentina). Claro en francès, no veo otra manera de decirlo sin alargar explicando con una frase mas larga. El contexto no implica mucho, solo se trata de un termino tecnico...

_"J. está  dentro  de  ese  ascensor.  R. se  zambulle  en  el  ascensor.  Se  cierra  la puerta.  La  pequeña ventanilla  de  la  puerta se ilumina. Es un destello que desciende una y otra vez. 
*Se detiene el destello-­caída.* 
Se abre la puerta."_

Mi intento no me conviene...

J. est dans cet ascenseur. R. se faufile dans cet ascenseur. La porte se ferme. La petite fenêtre de la porte s’éclaire. C’est un éclat de lumière qui monte et qui descend. *L’indicateur lumineux se bloque sur la flèche descendante .*
La porte s’ouvre. 

Alguien tendria mejor formulacion ?

Gracias !


----------



## Eratostenes

Hola Trance?mmm…later,
Me parece que _el destello que desciende una y otra vez_ hace referencia a la pequeña ventana de la puerta que hay en cada piso de un edificio, y que se ve como un destello desde el interior del ascensor debido a la velocidad con que sube.
Si mi interpretación es correcta, _se detiene el destello-caída_  se refiere al fin de esa sucesión de destellos por la detención del ascensor y no al indicador luminoso del tablero del ascensor, con lo cual la traducción podría ser: L’éclat qui tombait s’arrête.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

 Arrêt voyant lumineux-descente.

À moins qu'il  ne tombe par terre... Mais comme on parle de descente avant....

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eratostenes

Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Arrêt voyant lumineux-descente.
> 
> À moins qu'il  ne tombe par terre... Mais comme on parle de descente avant....
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Sin lugar a dudas (al menos desde mi punto de vista) _caída_ es una metáfora de descender. Por eso trato de respetar el espíritu de esa metáfora con el verbo _tomber_.  
Hay que recordar que el castellano de Argentina tiene habitualmente un alto componente de lunfardo, y creo entender que este es el caso.
Saludos,
Eratóstenes.


----------



## Trance?mmm...later

Eratostenes said:


> Hola Trance?mmm…later,
> Me parece que _el destello que desciende una y otra vez_ hace referencia a la pequeña ventana de la puerta que hay en cada piso de un edificio, y que se ve como un destello desde el interior del ascensor debido a la velocidad con que sube.
> Si mi interpretación es correcta, _se detiene el destello-caída_ se refiere al fin de esa sucesión de destellos por la detención del ascensor y no al indicador luminoso del tablero del ascensor, con lo cual la traducción podría ser: L’éclat qui tombait s’arrête.



Si, lo pensaba tambien, pero segun la formulacion, suponia que como se detiene y con la forma _destello-caída, _pensaba que podia ser otro tipo de destello... a ver...
Lo pregunto al autor y os lo comentare !




Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Arrêt voyant lumineux-descente.
> 
> À moins qu'il  ne tombe par terre... Mais comme on parle de descente avant....
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Oui, pourquoi pas !
En effet, à la fin de la pièce, des boutons tombent par terre...
"_Todos  los  botones  rojos  para  llamar ascensores  se  desprenden  cayendo  como canicas por el suelo._"

À moins que l'interprétation d'Eratostenes soit confirmée...


----------



## Trance?mmm...later

Hola,
Muchas gracias a ti, tienes razon ! 
Me confirma el autor tu interpretacion, entonces ire como decias pero siguiendo en la misma frase :

_La petite fenêtre de la porte s’éclaire. C’est un éclat de lumière qui monte et qui descend, puis finalement s'arrête. La porte s'ouvre._

Gracias por tu ayuda !

T.


----------



## jmcour

Bonsoir.
Je ne vois pas bien comment  : _ desciende una y otra vez,   _ peut se traduire par  :  _qui monte et qui descend_...
Peut-être en simple mot à mot : qui descend une et une autre fois   ou   à plusieurs reprises...
J


----------



## lospazio

El autor usa en castellano primero el verbo _descender_, pero después utiliza _caída_. Además, la forma _destello-caída _es muy particular y no veo por qué no pueda usarse también en francés, por lo cual yo me inclinaría por algo más literal, como por ejemplo: 

_La petite fenêtre de la porte s’éclaire. C’est un éclat de lumière qui descend encore et encore. L'éclat-chute s'arrête. La porte s'ouvre.

_Tené en cuenta que el destello solamente _desciende_, ya que el ascensor está bajando, y vos pusiste:_ qui monte et qui descend._


----------



## Eratostenes

Trance?mmm...later said:


> Hola,
> Muchas gracias a ti, tienes razon !
> Me confirma el autor tu interpretacion, entonces ire como decias pero siguiendo en la misma frase :
> 
> _La petite fenêtre de la porte s’éclaire. C’est un éclat de lumière qui monte et qui descend, puis finalement s'arrête. La porte s'ouvre._
> 
> Gracias por tu ayuda !
> 
> T.



Ha sido un placer mi estimado amigo.


----------



## Trance?mmm...later

jmcour said:


> Bonsoir.
> Je ne vois pas bien comment  : _ desciende una y otra vez,   _ peut se traduire par  :  _qui monte et qui descend_...
> Peut-être en simple mot à mot : qui descend une et une autre fois   ou   à plusieurs reprises...
> J





lospazio said:


> El autor usa en castellano primero el verbo _descender_, pero después utiliza _caída_. Además, la forma _destello-caída _es muy particular y no veo por qué no pueda usarse también en francés, por lo cual yo me inclinaría por algo más literal, como por ejemplo:
> 
> _La petite fenêtre de la porte s’éclaire. C’est un éclat de lumière qui descend encore et encore. L'éclat-chute s'arrête. La porte s'ouvre.
> 
> _Tené en cuenta que el destello solamente _desciende_, ya que el ascensor está bajando, y vos pusiste:_ qui monte et qui descend._



Mmmm, si igual teneis razon, ahora lo dudo...
Solo pense que que para bajar una y otra vez tenia que volver a subir a un momento...
Entonces podria ser :

_C’est un éclat de lumière qui descend encore et encore, et __finalement __s'arrête .

_No veo muy conveniente lo del "éclat-chute" en francès aunque es bastante poetica toda la pieza...
Muchas gracias a ustedes !


----------



## lospazio

Disculpa, pero me gustaría saber por qué no ves bien _éclat-chute_. En castellano tampoco es una expresión muy convencional. Por eso mismo creo que no debería soslayarse.


----------



## jmcour

_*Se detiene el destello-­caída.* 

La dégringolade lumineuse s'arrête.   

_Éventuellement..._
J

_


----------



## Eratostenes

lospazio said:


> El autor usa en castellano primero el verbo _descender_, pero después utiliza _caída_. Además, la forma _destello-caída _es muy particular y no veo por qué no pueda usarse también en francés, por lo cual yo me inclinaría por algo más literal, como por ejemplo:
> 
> _La petite fenêtre de la porte s’éclaire. C’est un éclat de lumière qui descend encore et encore. L'éclat-chute s'arrête. La porte s'ouvre.
> 
> _Tené en cuenta que el destello solamente _desciende_, ya que el ascensor está bajando, y vos pusiste:_ qui monte et qui descend._



Hola a todos,
Creo que hay un pequeño problema de física (y no de lenguas o traducción) que está escapando de vuestra consideración.
El texto original en castellano dice:”_ Es un destello que desciende una y otra vez.”_
Si el destello desciende, es porque el ascensor sube. El “_destello_” es la luz de los pasillos del edificio vista a través de las pequeñas ventanas de las puertas. Estas luces están fijas, y dan la sensación de descender a causa del movimiento ascendente del habitáculo del ascensor. 
Creo que es importante hacer una buena interpretación de lo que realmente está sucediendo en el relato original, a fin de poder hacer una buena traducción.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lospazio said:


> Disculpa, pero me gustaría saber por qué no ves bien _éclat-chute_. En castellano tampoco es una expresión muy convencional. Por eso mismo creo que no debería soslayarse.


Totalmente de acuerdo con *lospazio*: que nadie crea que decimos todos los días eso de *destello-caída*... Al margen de la opinión que nos merezca este curioso binomio lingüístico, hay que asumirlo tal como es y, por lo tanto, traducirlo literalmente sin darle demasiadas vueltas.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Estoy con lospazio y Víctor. Sin embargo aportaría unas cuantas modificaciones, traduciendo _destello_ por _éclair_  más adecuado y concreto que _éclat_.
En cuanto a la expresión de marras usaría guiones intercalares como se suele hacerlo, a veces, en francés (le square-des-Ecrivains-Combattants-Morts-pour-la-France p.e.)
Diría: *Le rayon-qui-chute s'arrête*.
Un saludo


----------



## lospazio

Eratostenes said:


> Hola a todos,
> Creo que hay un pequeño problema de física (y no de lenguas o traducción) que está escapando de vuestra consideración.
> El texto original en castellano dice:”_ Es un destello que desciende una y otra vez.”_
> Si el destello desciende, es porque el ascensor sube. El “_destello_” es la luz de los pasillos del edificio vista a través de las pequeñas ventanas de las puertas. Estas luces están fijas, y dan la sensación de descender a causa del movimiento ascendente del habitáculo del ascensor.
> Creo que es importante hacer una buena interpretación de lo que realmente está sucediendo en el relato original, a fin de poder hacer una buena traducción.



A mí me parece que la situación que se describe es esta: la luz de los pasillos está apagada y la del ascensor encendida, como ocurre normalmente en los edificios de departamentos en la Argentina. El ascensor va pasando por los distintos pisos al bajar y, en cada uno, se ve un "destello" cuando el ascensor pasa. Si lo tomaron en el sexto piso, se verá un destello en el quinto, otro en el cuarto, y así sucesivamente hasta la planta baja donde se detienen el ascensor y la secuencia de destellos.


----------



## Eratostenes

lospazio said:


> A mí me parece que la situación que se describe es esta: la luz de los pasillos está apagada y la del ascensor encendida, como ocurre normalmente en los edificios de departamentos en la Argentina. El ascensor va pasando por los distintos pisos al bajar y, en cada uno, se ve un "destello" cuando el ascensor pasa. Si lo tomaron en el sexto piso, se verá un destello en el quinto, otro en el cuarto, y así sucesivamente hasta la planta baja donde se detienen el ascensor y la secuencia de destellos.



Creo entender en el texto original, que la escena es dentro del ascensor: “_J. está dentro de ese ascensor. R. se zambulle en el ascensor. Se cierra la puerta…….”_
Por otra parte, si la escena transcurriera en el pasillo, el destello se vería una sola vez y no:_ “… un destello que desciende una y otra vez.”_ dado que luego que el ascensor partió solo se ve obscuridad dentro del hueco del ascensor desde el pasillo de referencia.
Pero también parece que todo es muy metafórico, con lo cual las dos opciones son posibles…


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como Trance?mmmm...later ha preguntado al autor lo que quería decir con ello, mejor sería dejar de imaginar cualquier situación y que nos lo diga ella y así podréis seguir con propuestas más fiables.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Trance?mmm...later

Gracias a todos !

A ver...
La luz, si que es la luz de la ventanilla del ascensor, es un destello que cae porque baja el ascensor. (Vuelvo a decir que todo eso succede en una escena de teatro y no en un edificio real.)
Es un juego de luces.



lospazio said:


> Disculpa, pero me gustaría saber por qué no ves bien _éclat-chute_. En castellano tampoco es una expresión muy convencional. Por eso mismo creo que no debería soslayarse.



Estoy muy consciente de que la forma *destello-caída *no es nada formal*,* y que no se usa en castellano que sea en Barcelona, Mexico o Buenos Aires...
  Pero lo del "éclat-chute" no lo encuentro conveniente, a mi no me suena bien en francès, solo es mi opinion...y claro estoy de acuerdo con el hecho que se podria encontrar otra forma similar...pero aun se me escapa...


*Hola
Estoy con lospazio y Víctor. Sin embargo aportaría unas cuantas modificaciones, traduciendo destello por éclair  más adecuado y concreto que éclat.*

Pues, tampoco hablaria de _éclair_ que implica rapidez, algo efimero, y mucha luminosidad, se trato mas de un tipo de halo de luz creo caendo se como lo dice lospazio :

_"El ascensor va pasando por los distintos pisos al bajar y, en cada uno, se ve un "destello" cuando el ascensor pasa. Si lo tomaron en el sexto piso, se verá un destello en el quinto, otro en el cuarto, y así sucesivamente hasta la planta baja donde se detienen el ascensor y la secuencia de destellos._"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Trance?mmm...later said:


> La luz, si que es la luz de la ventanilla del ascensor, es un destello que *cae porque baja el ascensor*. (Vuelvo a decir que todo eso succede en una escena de teatro y no en un edificio real.)



*Trance*: no me líes...

Por lo general, el acceso al ascensor se hace abriendo una puerta que, en efecto, tiene una ventanilla de cristal por la que antes de abrir la puerta se puede ver si el ascensor está ahí o no (se han dado casos en los que en vez de entrar en el ascensor te precipitas por el hueco...) antes de abrir la puerta. Una vez dentro, vemos como "baja" la ventanilla (alumbrada por la luz del rellano) *si subes*. Por lo contrario, *si bajas*, ves como la ventanilla "sube".

Por lo tanto, si la escena está localizada dentro del ascensor y si se ve la luz de las ventanillas caer, es porque el ascensor sube... ¿O no? 

Y yo que creía que las conversaciones de ascensor eran aburridas y anodinas...


----------



## Trance?mmm...later

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Trance*: no me líes...
> 
> Por lo general, el acceso al ascensor se hace abriendo una puerta que, en efecto, tiene una ventanilla de cristal por la que antes de abrir la puerta se puede ver si el ascensor está ahí o no (se han dado casos en los que en vez de entrar en el ascensor te precipitas por el hueco...) antes de abrir la puerta. Una vez dentro, vemos como "baja" la ventanilla (alumbrada por la luz del rellano) *si subes*. Por lo contrario, *si bajas*, ves como la ventanilla "sube".
> 
> Por lo tanto, si la escena está localizada dentro del ascensor y si se ve la luz de las ventanillas caer, es porque el ascensor sube... ¿O no?
> 
> Y yo que creía que las conversaciones de ascensor eran aburridas y anodinas...



Pues lo hubiera pensado tambien pero parece que no lo son por aqui (aburridas o anodinas) y se estan volviendo interesantes  !

No se si me estoy liando a mi mismo pero eso no entiendo... igual me falta un cerebro pero no entiendo porque bajaria la luz cuando sube el ascensor y vice-versa..... ????
La escena *no se situa dentro* del ascensor sino que se ven las puertas de los ascensores desde el publico, es como si el publico estaria frente a un edificio...
La frase que estamos disecando no es parte del dialogo, hace parte de las acotaciones del autor...

Como no es un ascensor de verdad y como no hay varios pisos (plantas), la luz caendose simula que el ascensor esta bajando
O sea que se meten J. y R. en el ascensor, hay un juego de luz, un destello desciende, y cuando salen (estan en el mismo piso de la escena del teatro) llegan a otro piso mas abajo del cual estaban antes (aunque realmente es el mismo)...
Mmmm si, lo siento si os estoy liando, y si no consiguo a que me entendeis !!!!

Muchas gracias de todas formas !


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Pues, tampoco hablaria de _éclair_ que implica rapidez, algo  efimero, y mucha luminosidad, se trato mas de un tipo de halo de luz  creo caendo se como lo dice lospazio


Sí, tienes razón. Entonces: *l'éclat-de lumière-qui-chute s'arrête*. o le rai de lumière...


----------

